# New goats



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Im not new to the group but its been a year since ive posted...just wanted to share my excitement we bought 3 Boer doe kids from Roy sanders auction and they should be arriving late tonight. I will add pictures when they arrive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Exciting! Are they registered? What bloodlines do they have?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

No they are wether style does to help improve our show wrther herd. They are mostly out of Bean livestock genetics from texas


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a quick pic I took of them after we got home. They were born mid to late may. I am excited about them. Pic does not do them justice. They were on a trailer for 3 days so they are an little sunken in.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they look nice


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

They are really good looking. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Beauties. Love them.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you


----------

